# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Even voorstellen

## luvimi

Hallo,

Heb vanmiddag wel een bericht in het forum geplaatst, maar ik moet me natuurlijk eerst even voorstellen.
Mijn naam is Luvimi, ik heb 2 zoons, die al jaren getrouwd zijn, 2 leuke
kleindochters en ik woon alleen met 2 katten.
Al jaren word ik geplaagd door chronische lage rugpijn en daarom heb ik in
het forum een berichtje geplaatst, waar ik hopelijk reacties op zal krijgen

Groetjes, Luvimi.

----------


## gossie

welkom Luvimi,

Ik hoop dat je hetgeen kan vinden en kwijt kan hier. Dat zal vast wel lukken.
MC is een goede site.

----------


## jolanda27

Hallo Luvimi,
Welkom op de site, ik hoop dat je het er snel naar de zin zult hebben. 
Groetjes, Jolanda

----------


## luvimi

Hartelijk dank voor het welkom heten op de site; ik hoop er veel tips

op te vinden.

groetjes, Luvimi.

----------


## Karin63

Van harte welkom op het forum Luvimi. Hopelijk kan je hier goede tips vinden om de pijnen in je rug te verzachten. 

Groetjes van Karin  :Wink:

----------


## luvimi

Hallo Karin,

Bedankt voor je berichtje; tot nu toe ben ik nog niet zoveel wijzer geworden, maar misschien komen er nog reacties, waar ik verder mee kom.

groetjes, Luvimi.

----------

